# Where to live for 135,000 AED?



## Zee2012

UK family with two children under 3 years old moving to Abu Dhabi in August. Looking for help and advice on areas to live. Any suggestions from expats of similar circumstances would be appreciated. Kids don't need schooling for a couple of years. Done lots of research but still clueless!!


----------



## cornejooste

I am living in the UAE for 4 years now.
If I had 135, 000 AED for accommodation, I would rent a Villa in Khalifa City A.

I prefer not to live in the City itself seeing that I also have children and I feel that High Rise apartment buildings are not the way to raise children.
Parking is also a big problem in the city.

Khalifa City A is close to the airport and I feel that it is a more family orientated "suburb".

Al Reef is also a very good option, but is even further out of the city than Khalifa A.
Al Reef do offer a lot to its residents though.


----------



## Zee2012

Thank you very much for your reply. Al reef was top of my list due to the new villas and community feel. The only worry was the distance from shops. Ive looked at K A but I keep seeing these old kitchens which I can't see past! Does KA have swimming pools or have any modern villas at my price range?


----------



## cornejooste

K A unfortunately do not have a lot of Villas with installed pools.

Al Reef has a lot of expat residents and Pools and Gyms are available.
The development is quite new and even has a Postal Service.
Busses and taxis do frequent this compound and even though it is further away from Abu Dhabi City itself, I feel that no matter where you live here, you will drive a distance do visit Malls in the city.
Yas Island is close to Al Reef though.
A huge shopping mall is currently under construction on Yas Island.
Yas Island also has an IKEA and ACE Hardware.
(not to mention Yas Water world and Ferrari World)


----------



## Zee2012

3 bed villa in al reef sounds like the best option. Do you know the nearest cheap supermarket? Don't really want my wife and kids driving frequently on the roads! I've read about shops and nurseries potentially getting open on al reef, but not holding out hope!


----------



## cornejooste

There is an existing Supermarket in Al Reef and one more is under construction.


----------



## Zee2012

Just seen that yas mall opens in march 2104. What are the roads like between al reef and Yas island?


----------



## cornejooste

Roads over here are all good.
You will use Sheikh Zayed high way when living in Al Reef.


----------



## Zee2012

Thanks again, decision made!


----------



## Jubbly Boy

cornejooste said:


> Roads over here are all good.


just the idiots who use them you have to worry about!


----------



## Zee2012

That was my concern! Looking at buying a tank like the xterra. I see the kia sportage got a good safety rating but not sure if the UAE cars have the 6 airbags.


----------

